# Sept 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

device issues all week restarting
30. Gone Girl-Gillian Flynn 415 pgs 7,487 loc (9/9/12-9/18/12)5/5 stars
31. Damaged Goods Lauren Gallager 265 pgs 3,213 loc (9/18/12-9/20/12)3.5 stars
32. Darkness(Family by Choice, #5)Robin Nadler 348 pgs 5,874 loc (9/21/12-9/28/12)4.5/5 stars


----------



## Jaasy

148.1  The President's Girlfriend by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
149.2  The President's Girlfriend 2:His Women & His Wife by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
150.3  Dutch & Gina: A Scandal Is Born by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
151.4  Dutch & Gina: After the Fall by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
152.5  Dutch & Gina: The Power of Love by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
153.6  Dutch & Gina: The Sins of the Father by Mallory Monroe, finished*****
154.7  Commitment by Nia Forrester, finished****
155.8  Differences by Brian W. Smith, finished****
156.9  Delusion in Death by J. D. Robb, finished****
157.10 Lost Girls by Bob Mayer, finished****
158.11 Hostile Witness by Rebecca Forster, finished****
159.12 Silent Witness by Rebecca Forster, finished****
160.13 Severe Clear by Stuart Woods, finished****
161.14 Privileged Witness by Rebecca Forster, finished****
162.15 Expert Witness by Rebecca Forster, finished****
163.16 Worth the Price by Delilah Hunt, finished***
164.17 Character Witness by Rebecca Forster, finished***
165.18 Ties that Bind by Carolyn Arnold, finished****
166.19 Daughter of the Game by KIA, finished****
167.20 Anything He Wants by Sara Fawkes, finished****
168.21 Anything He Wants 2 by Sara Fawkes, finished****
169.22 Anything He Wants 3 by Sara Fawkes, finished****
170.23 Anything He Wants 4 by Sara Fawkes, finished****
171.24 Anything He Wants 5 by Sara Fawkes, finished****


----------



## izzy

71. Clash Of Kings by George R R Martin - Audio 
72. Pulled by A. L. Jackson (9/4-9/5)
73. Mystery Man by Kristen Ashley (9/6-9/7)
74. Rock Chick by Kristen Ashley (9/8-9/9) - fun read
75. Red by Kate Kinsey - netgalley review (9/9-9/12) - Reviewed on blog
76. Once Burned by Jeanine Frost (9/9-9/14) 
77. Eighty Days Of Yellow by Vina Jackson (9/14-9/16) - Reviewed on blog
78. For His Pleasure by Kelly Favor (9/17)
79. Eternal Pleasure by Nina Bangs - (9/17-9/27) VF
80. Devil's Bargain by Rachel Caine (9/27-9/--) net galley review

TBR
Assassin's Apprentice (Farseer trilogy #1) by Robin Hobb - Sword and Laser pick
Cthulhurotica - VF pick

Read in 2011: 89


----------



## Maxx

September 2012

1.  Swan Song (kindle) as of 9/1/12 on page 262, as of 9/30/12 on page 337, 75 pages read
2.  Good Omens (audiobook) as of 9/1/12 on page 160, completed 9/12/12, 240 pages read
3.  The Shadow of the Wind (DTB) began 9/2/12, as of 9/30/12 on page 56, 56 pages read
4.  The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon (audiobook)  began 9/12/12, completed 9/19/12, 272 pages read
5.  Whale Rider (audiobook) began 9/19/12, completed 9/23/12, 144 pages read
6.  Vanishing Act (audiobook) began 9/23/12, completed 9/30/12, 368 pages

Pages Read in September:  1155
Books Read in September:  4
Pages Read in 2012:  10,050
Books Read in 2012:  25


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Here we GO! 
Totals so far as of April 2012
Total # of Books read: 45
Total # of Pages Read: 20,379
Total # of Kindle Locations: 317,154

1.  by Sherrilyn Kenyon. 432 pages. 4813 Loc.

2.  by Gena Showalter. 416 pages. 8038 Loc.

3.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 368 pages. 4437 Loc.

4.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 332 pages. 4788 Loc.

5.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 332 pages. 4782 Loc.

6.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 364 pages. 5359 Loc.

7.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 370 pages. 6096 Loc.

8.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 387 pages. 6625 Loc.

9.  by Laurel K. Hamilton. 392 pages. 6579 Loc.

10.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 608 pages. 9958 Loc.

11.  by Laurel K Hamilton. 656 pages. 9876 Loc.

Totals for the month:
# of Books- 11
# of Pages- 4657
# of Loc- 71351


----------



## djgross

The Orphanmaster Jean Zimmerman 9/1
When It Happens to You: A Novel in Stories Molly Ringwald 9/2
Ashes of Honor: An October Daye Novel Seanan McGuire 9/5
The Kingmaker's Daughter (The Cousins' War) Phillipa Gregory 9/9
Bones Are Forever (Temperance Brennan) Kathy Reichs 9/15
Delusion in Death J.D. Robb 9/18
Two Ravens and One Crow: An Iron Druid Chronicles Novella Kevin Hearne 9/20
Dragonflight (The Dragonriders of Pern) Anne McCaffrey 9/27


----------



## LauraB

*In progress*

*Completed*
The Seven Wonders
Roman Blood
Winter of the World


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _The Righteous Mind: Why Good People are Divided by Politics and Religion _Jonathan HaidtPsychologyAudio 11:03 hours 09/04/20123.99 Stars2. _Infinite Jest _David Foster WallaceNovelKindle 26230 locations 09/15/20124.99 Stars3. _Red Harvest _Dashiell HammettMysteryDTB 199 pages 09/17/20123.00 Stars4. _OX _Piers AnthonyScience FictionDTB 253 pages 09/20/20123.00 Stars5. _The Caine Mutiny _Herman WoulkNovelAudio 26:31 hours 09/22/20124.99 Stars6. _The Fate of the Species: Why the Human Race May Cause Its Own Extinction and How We Can Stop It _Fred GuterlGeneral ScienceKindle 3783 locations 09/23/20122.99 Stars7. _Augustus _John WilliamsHistorical NovelAudio 14:15 hours  Currently Reading8. _The Darkness That Comes Before _R. Scott BakkerFantasyDTB 608 pages  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​32,690​30,013​0​0​0​296,178​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​603​452​0​0​0​7,283​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​40:46​37:34​0:00​0:00​0:00​312:48​


----------



## chipotle

The Ivy Chronicles by Karen Quinn - okay
Spontaneous Happiness by Andrew Weil - okay
Julie and Romeo Get Lucky by Jeanne Ray - good
The Lucky Ones: My Passionate Fight for Farm Animals by Jenny Brown (DTB) - good
Joy for Beginners by Erica Bauermeister - good
Calling All Invisible Women by Jeanne Ray - okay
Julie and Romeo by Jeanne Ray - okay
The Dewey Decimal System of Love by Josephine Carr - good (DTB - no photo - unavailable on Kindle)


----------



## Toby

1. Peace from Broken Pieces: How to Get Through What You've Going Through by Iyanla Vanzant 9/1/12
2. A Small Furry Prayer by Steven Kotler 9/6/12
3. Heroes and Monsters by Josh James Piebock 9/11/12
4. Chronic Illness by Karlton B. Douglas 9/12/12
5. Fifty Shades Darker (#2) (Fifty Shades Trilogy) by E.L. James  9/13/12
6. Until Tuesday: A Wounded Warrior and the Golden Retriever Who Saved Him by Luis Carlos Montalvan 9/21/12
7. Fifty Shades (#3) (Fifty Shades Trilogy) by E.L. James 9/30/12


----------



## gina1230

1. *Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen* * Audible 
2. *Talk Me Down by Victoria Dahl* * Audible * Bk 1 - Tumble Creek Series * DNF
3. *Feral Sins by Suzanne Wright *  * Prime Selection * Bk 1- Phoenix Pack
4. *Gentle Rogue by Johanna Lindsey *  * Audible * Bk 3 - Mallory Family
5. *Angels' Pawn by Nalini Singh *  * Library Ebook * Prequel - Guild Hunter
6. *Unveiled by Courtney Milan* * Audible * Bk 1 - Turner
7. *The Summoning by Kelley Armstrong* * Audible * Bk 1 - Dark Powers
8. *Sex, Lies, and Online Dating by Rachel Gibson* * PBK (ugh)


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *9/1 Hex in High Heels Linda Wisdom 5797 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *9/2 Oath of Swords David Weber 576 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *9/5 Sharpshooter Nadia Gordon 3796 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *9/6 Nine Princes in Amber Roger Zelazny 175 pp. Fantasy Paper * ★★★★ *9/7 Tigers in Red Weather Liza Klaussmann 353 pp. General Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *9/9 Dixie Divas Virginia Brown 308 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★ *9/12 The End of the Affair Graham Greene 160 pp. General Fiction Audio * ★★ *9/14 Wastelands ed. John J Adams 6993 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★★ *9/15 Sense and Sensibility Jane Austen 409 pp. Classics Audio * ★★★★★ *9/21 The Architecture of the Arkansas Ozarks Donald Harington 6855 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *9/22 The Winter Sea Susanna Keardley 527 pp. Historical Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *9/23 Nomadic Witch Debora Geary 3669 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *9/26 Spinward Fringe: Fracture Randolph Lalonde 3991 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *9/29 Moloka'i Alan Brennert 384 pp. Historical Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *

*Currently Reading:* Pandora's Star by Peter Hamilton (16357 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* The Greenstone Grail by Amanda Hemingway (384 pp.)


----------



## joanne29

in again!

1. A Father's Love by David Goldman 291 pgs 9/4    
2. Tiny Beautiful Things by Cheryl Strayed 370     
3. Bald in the Land of Big Hair by Joni Rogers 256 pgs 9/17     
4. I have Cancer and I Have Never Felt Better by Tracy Krulik 151 pgs 9/30


----------



## Geoffrey

Misty, I changed the title on the thread mostly just because .... 

*September Reading List*
99. *Breakdown - Katherine Amt Hanna* - Apocalypse - 4521 locations - finished Sept 02
*A Princess of Mars - Edgar Rice Burroughs* - Science Fiction - 2651 locations - 35% complete - abandoned
100. *Lord of the Mountain - S.M. Stirling* - 5297 locations - finished Sept 05
101. *The Rapture of the Nerds - Dory Doctorow & Charles Stross* - Science Fiction - 4446 locations - finished Sept 10
102. *Little Squirrels Can Climb Tall Trees - Michael Murphy* - M/M Romance - 2858 locations - finished Sept 06
*11/22/63 - Stephen King* - Alternate History - 12134 locations - 54% complete - abandoned
*Resurrection Day - Brendan DuBois* - Alternate History - 8680 locations - 17% complete - abandoned
103. *Replay - Ken Grimwood* - Alternate History - 5744 locations - finished Sept 16
104. *A Matter of Time: Vol. 2 - Mary Calmes* - M/M Romance - finished Sept 19
105. *1635: The Papal Stakes - Eric Flint* - Alternate History - 11284 locations - finished Sept 24
106. *Extinction Point - Paul Anthony Jones* - Apocalypse - 4985 locations - 60% complete
107. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Brinkmanship - Una McCormack* - Science Fiction - 4045 locations - finished 9/26
108. *The Rebuilding Year - Kaje Harper* - Gay fiction - 4849 locations - finished 9/30

*September TBR List*
109. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## mooshie78

1.  The Sirens of Titan--Kur Vonnegut (started 8/20)
2.  Food Inc.: A Participant Guide: How Industrial Food is Making Us Sicker, Fatter, and Poorer-And What You Can Do About It--Karl Weber (Started 9/10)


Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June
Finished 2 Books in July
Finished 3 Books in August

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## drenfrow

October's thread is up: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128089.0.html


----------



## gina1230

1.  By Design by Madeline Hunter
2.  Anna Dressed in Blood by Kendare Blake
3.  A Place to Call Home by Deborah Smith
4.  Nice Girls Don't Date Dead Men by Molly Harper


----------

